# S-Line TPU cases from eBay for $3 shipped



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

In the past, I've been a HUGE fan of the S-Line cases that you can get on eBay for ~$3 shipped. They've always been very low profile, stylish, well-fitting, and offers the bit of protection you expect from such a small case. I ordered a couple for my GNex and I liked them.

I believe they were meant for the GSM phone but they work perfectly with the CDMA phone with the stock battery. They seem to actually be even lower profile than the TBolt version (a welcome plus) and they are VERY form-fitting to the GNex. And of course, they look good.

The cons are that they do not work well with the extended battery (you can get them on there and they appear fine but I'm afraid of it slipping off at an inopportune time so I'd rather go naked) and I also have problems finding the buttons as the case has grippy material on the sides as well as plastic over the buttons. If you can find the buttons, you can press them just fine. It's just hard to find the buttons by feel.

I'll write a proper review of these in the next couple days, complete with pictures (I got two different colors) but I wanted to get this summary review out ASAP. Overall, they are most certainly worth the $3 - you WON'T find a better case for the price, PERIOD. They are arguably better than the $20 cases you can buy from Verizon.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

I love my s line case hand it fits perfect with my extended battery. Give it a day or two to stretch a little


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I've always been curious to try this, being eBay only and all. Think I might buy a couple


----------



## bhazard (Jun 14, 2011)

link?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

bhazard said:


> link?


Search on eBay there's a ton.

Most are from China sadly. I ordered one for $2 from China, and paid $6 for one from the US that I wanted first. Even for $10 that's a great deal


----------



## bhazard (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm thinking they'll come out with a CDMA version in the next week or two. Ordered one now, and by the time it arrives I'll see if the CDMA version is out. Thanks.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

bhazard said:


> I'm thinking they'll come out with a CDMA version in the next week or two. Ordered one now, and by the time it arrives I'll see if the CDMA version is out. Thanks.


Hopefully the GSM ones have no issues as well


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Woot!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

papi92 said:


> I love my s line case hand it fits perfect with my extended battery. Give it a day or two to stretch a little


I have this problem with 2 different S-Lines. I kinda wonder if I could apply a little bit of heat and pressure where the hump is on the back side to flatten it out so the back isn't pulling the front away from the phone (which is what I think is keeping the "lip" from grabbing the front of the phone with the extended battery).

(BTW, I kinda responded with a similar post in the extended battery cases thread. If we continue the conversation together, let's continue it here since this thread is specifically about that case.)


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Are you only seeing from Hong Kong?


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

These on Amazon appear similar: http://www.amazon.com/SAMSUNG-GALAXY-QUBITS-RETAIL-PACKAGING/dp/B0062V8PD0/ref=sr_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1324440260&sr=1-3


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I ordered mine from Hong Kong and it took ~2 weeks to show up. Fortunately, I ordered them quite some time ago.

And what Veridor posted does look just like mine but different colors. I'm sure that's them.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

Veridor said:


> These on Amazon appear similar: http://www.amazon.com/SAMSUNG-GALAXY-QUBITS-RETAIL-PACKAGING/dp/B0062V8PD0/ref=sr_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1324440260&sr=1-3


I got the exact same case in the picture. It came yesterday and took 3-4 days but I think its from California. It was $5.99 instead of $3 though. Fits great and feels like it offers decent protection. NY favorite part is the ridges on the sides for better grip since the Galaxy Nexus sides are kind of smooth and slippery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I ordered this one from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Diztronic-Flexible-Protector-SCH-i515-Packaging/dp/B0065PGWQ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324482749&sr=8-1

It's not the $3 deal you guys are talking about, but I love it. Snug and adds just enough protection without making the phone feel thicker or bulky. Plus I have Amazon Prime so I was able to get it shipped in two days for free. And many reviews are saying it fits fine with the extended battery (I'm using the standard battery).


----------



## naa904 (Aug 28, 2011)

can anyone confirm if this does fit with the lte galaxy nexus with extended battery? pictures would be nice i need a case b/c i already dinged my phone


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

naa904 said:


> can anyone confirm if this does fit with the lte galaxy nexus with extended battery? pictures would be nice i need a case b/c i already dinged my phone


I'll try to get pictures. At this point, I would say that it's inconclusive if it's a good idea or not to use this with the extended battery. I've been trying to use it for the past 24 hours and not had it slip off accidentally but I still have that fear. Because it's so low profile, it just barely has a ridge that grips over the front of the phone and the extended battery pulls at it just enough to make me feel uncomfortable. That said, it's been good for 24 hours now. I am kinda babying it as well, though.


----------



## naa904 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I'll try to get pictures. At this point, I would say that it's inconclusive if it's a good idea or not to use this with the extended battery. I've been trying to use it for the past 24 hours and not had it slip off accidentally but I still have that fear. Because it's so low profile, it just barely has a ridge that grips over the front of the phone and the extended battery pulls at it just enough to make me feel uncomfortable. That said, it's been good for 24 hours now. I am kinda babying it as well, though.


did ur case happen to be similar to this one? maybe I can just keep pulling on it to stretch or make it looser as they usually do over time.

http://www.amazon.com/BasalCase-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-S-Line/dp/B006HVE7BO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324508096&sr=8-2


----------



## Nukewire (Jun 10, 2011)

I have this case and I REALLY like it for the $5 I paid. It protects pretty much everything except for the screen (thats why you get a screen protector though), it does add a little lift on the front so if you put it face down the screen does not touch whatever you have it sitting on. The power button and volume bumper is covered and works perfectly, they line up very well! USB and headphone jack are easily accessible.

I also have the extended battery and it fits perfectly! No problems what so ever as the extended battery add VERY little to the size of the phone. If its brand new, the case may require a little breaking in before it fits perfectly but just give it some time!


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Veridor said:


> These on Amazon appear similar: http://www.amazon.co...24440260&sr=1-3


My Amazon S-Line TPU case in black came along with my extended battery, and it seems to fit well...YMMV of course. It's snug, but I didn't have to force it on. I'd post pics but I have to keep the lights off as I'm getting my little ones to go to sleep


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you guys come across this site (http://www.galaxynexuscase.com/)? I just came across it a few seconds ago. It kind of puts some of the popular cases all on one page. I was looking for a cases called "Red Label" and "Acase Superleggera Pro" That I used with the TB and they were both cheap and very good quality. Waiting for pictures and full review on the cases discussed in this thread!


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

I got this TPU case: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flexible-Plaid-Argyle-Gel-Skin-Case-Cover-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Prime-Smoke-/200687078558?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item2eb9e1cc9e

$4 shipped. Works 100% fine with the extended battery.

I also go this case: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-3-Prime-Case-i9250-Hard-cover-w-STAND-Black-TPUGel-Verizon-/300633723347?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item45ff2a91d3

$8 shipped. Works 100% fine with the exteneded battery. I like the kick stand and the sides are now SUPER grippy.

I also orded this case: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-cdma-i515-PureGear-Oem-Case-Kickstand-Screen-Protector-/350516210292?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item519c64ea74

Broke the bank at $20 shipped. I had one for my DX, my wife has one one her iPhone. I really like the kickstand but I'm not crazy about it not covering in entire "lip" of the phone. We'll see when it gets here.


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

ad720, wow those are all nice. Especially the one with the kickstand.


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

I bought the $4 shipped one over a month ago (along with 3 screen protectors to the tune of $1 each) so I would be ready for launch day and not have to spend an $40 at VZW for a case and screenies.









They gave me the freaking hard sell on both until I finally broke down and told them I already had them. The "manager" told me that if I had a scratch on my phone the warranty would be void and I would not be able to send it back (presumably to make me drop $40 and get a commission on the accessories). They told my co-worker who got a RAZR on launch day the same thing. And they also told me that my old micro-USB chargers/cables wouldn't work with my new phone. I didn't bother explaining. Unreal. I can only imagine how many people fall for that and walk out spending like $100 on accessories.

The only thing I buy OEM is batteries.


----------



## bhazard (Jun 14, 2011)

I miss my Thunderbolt kickstand, so thats an awesome find. Thanks!


----------

